# Most Commonly Spoken Languages In Your City



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

ced_flanders said:


> This is really based on nothing, there are no official stats. And, you're forgetting major languages like Turkish, English etc.
> 
> In general we can say that Brussels is a very multicultural and multilingual city with French as the dominant native language and lingua franca, (although some studies claim that native french speakers are a minority in Brussels these days, but even if that's true, and I doubt it, they are still a relative majority, they are the largest group native speakers) and sizable groups of Arabic, Turkish, Dutch, English, Spanish, Portuguese, Polish, English, Bulgarian, Romanian, German, Russian etc speakers.
> If you look at spoken languages on an average day, rather than native ones English will become more prominent as it is the common language in the EU district and in many offices, and Dutch will become more prominent as hundreds of thousands of native Dutch speakers commute into the city every day.


I'm talking about my own perception, indeed. But if you don't agree, then what would be _your_ ranking of languages spoke in Brussels, at home?


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Tallinn:
Estonian - 50.1%
Russian - 46.7%

That's what 45 years of Soviet occupation does :lol:


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rebasepoiss said:


> Tallinn:
> Estonian - 50.1%
> Russian - 46.7%
> 
> That's what 45 years of Soviet occupation does :lol:


What about the remaining 3.2%?


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

alexandru.mircea said:


> That would mean SF is very unpopular area with American Romanians, because statistically there should be much more of them (there are somewhere between half a million and 1.2M in the US. Strangely enough they don't get mentioned in any of the figures here for American and Canadian cities. Maybe their spread is more rural than urban.


Not necesarily. I'd guess that most Romanians who emigrate to countries like France, where you are, or Italy, Spain, the UK, or Ireland, at least when those places were booming. 

In the US, I'd guess that most Romanians would settle in cities like NYC, Chicago, Cleveland, Detroit, where there are already established Romanian communities, or maybe to new destinations like Atlanta, Houston, or Miami, etc. 

As for the SF Bay Area, there are lots of Russian speakers around the SF Bay area, but no, not many Romanians.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

megacity30 said:


> What about the remaining 3.2%?


Ukrainian, Belarusian and Finnish but these are rather negligible. Most Ukrainians and Belarusians speak Russian anyway.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

bayviews said:


> In the US, I'd guess that most Romanians would settle in cities like NYC, Chicago, Cleveland, Detroit, where there are already established Romanian communities, or maybe to new destinations like Atlanta, Houston, or Miami, etc.
> 
> As for the SF Bay Area, there are lots of Russian speakers around the SF Bay area, but no, not many Romanians.


That may be true, Chicago is a such hot-spot for the Romanian immigration. There may be such places which skew the average statistic. 
From what I know there is definitely a Romanian community in the Bay Area but it maybe feels larger in perception because it's a community with close ties, they even have their own church. BTW one of my best school-mates from highschool now lives in Mountain View. I can bet that wherever there's an IT business area, the Romanian language is well represented. :lol:


----------



## almondcake (Jan 22, 2013)

Richardson, TX 
Do not have exact numbers, but English (main one), Spanish, Arabic, and various Asian languages.


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

papiga said:


> It is really interesting to see how diverse some major cities really are. Compared to that, we are a really homogeneous community.
> 
> 2011 census results for Rijeka, Croatia (mother tongue):
> 92,56% Croatian
> ...


I guess those minorities that speak Serbo-Croatian have a lot of trouble integrating in Rijeka.


----------



## papiga (Feb 23, 2012)

wc eend said:


> I guess those minorities that speak Serbo-Croatian have a lot of trouble integrating in Rijeka.


Yeah, but that's the official statistics. I didn't want to write any explanations to provoke some unnecessary political argument... anyone who cares knows


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I suppose people can declare what they want


----------



## librero (May 23, 2011)

^^ SO declare yours sir...


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Montreal ( 3 824 000)

Language with more than 5000 speakers (20110)

French ( 2 395 525)
English ( 439 845)
Arab ( 126 865)
Spanish ( 111 070)
Italian ( 110 125)
Chinese( including mandarin & cantonese ( 59720)
Haitian Creole ( 47 665)
Grec ( 38 860)
Portuguese ( 29 225)
Romanian ( 28 975)
Vietnamese ( 24 610)
Russian( 22 280)
Farsi ( 17 895)
Armenian (14 080)
Polish ( 13 530)
filipino ( 13 280)
Tamoul ( 13 145)
Penjabi ( 11 025)
Bengali ( 10 240)
German ( 10 155)
Ourdou ( 9615)
Yiddish ( 8910)
Khmer ( 7745)
Oromo ( 6390)
Turkish ( 6370)
Bulgarian ( 5975)
Gujarati ( 5895)
Kabyle ( 5225)


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I didn't know Spanish was so popular in Montreal.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Top 10 most spoken languages in Miami in 2000
> 
> 1) Spanish - 1,623,875
> 2) French Ceole - 152,395
> ...





-Corey- said:


> In Miami is around 80% Spanish, 90% English I believe, then French Creole.



It's called Haitian-Creole.. not French-creole


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

In London (2011 Census), this is the number of residents by *main language* used...

*1.* English: 6,083,420

*2.* Polish: 147,816

*3.* Bengali: 114,267

*4.* Gujarati: 101,676

*5.* French: 84,191

*6.* Urdu: 78,667

*7.* Portuguese: 71,525

*8.* Turkish: 71,242

*9.* Spanish: 71,192

*10.* Arabic: 70,602

*11.* Tamil: 70,565

*12.* Punjabi: 68,525

*13.* Somali: 54,852

*14.* Italian: 49,484

*15.* Romanian: 39,653

*16.* Farsi: 39,645

*17.* Lithuanian: 35,341

*18.* Chinese (other): 34,712

*19.* German: 31,306

*20.* Greek: 26,924


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Hard to find numbers for Shanghai: 

There are two languages spoken here. 

1. Mandarin Chinese is the official Language, almost everyone understands it. 

2. Shanghainese is the language of the area. It is part of the Wu languages spoken in Eastern China. Some people think its dying, but in my office everyone speaks Shanghainese unless they are talking to me. They probably speak it so they can talk about me.


----------

